# American IAPLC rankings



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

hey frank any pics of the top american entry?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

AGA Participant Rankings (USA) :

*Smaller than 28L*

Andy Zhu

Frank Wazeter

*Aquatic Garden 60L - 120L*

Steve Waldron


*Aquatic Garden 120L - 200L*

Jorge L. Perez

Steven Michael Coyle #1

Steven Michael Coyle #2

*Aquatic Garden 320L +*

Katrina Meppelink

*Biotope*

Steve Waldron

*Paludarium*

Cory Nudelman

_Canada:_

*Paludarium*

Mishaal Ali


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Green_Flash said:


> hey frank any pics of the top american entry?


Sure! I'll upload and add it up there, along with any others I can find.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

sweet! congrats to everyone btw.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

added the pictures I have


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Frank - I think I'm interested in joining AGA and entering a tank for the next contest. I went to the AGA site didn't see anything about the 2013 contest? When does entry typically open? What is the time line for pics? 

Thank you


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

It is good to see the USA have 5 make it into the top 200


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

nice frank, the pics are great.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

DogFish said:


> Frank - I think I'm interested in joining AGA and entering a tank for the next contest. I went to the AGA site didn't see anything about the 2013 contest? When does entry typically open? What is the time line for pics?
> 
> Thank you


They typically open tr contest in May or June, and the deadline is August 31stish usually, so you have time.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Nice job guys.

#1312 Kiran Ravindra

Is this our Kiran? If so, nice work dude!


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

im going to enter next year


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

antbug said:


> Nice job guys.
> 
> #1312 Kiran Ravindra
> 
> Is this our Kiran? If so, nice work dude!


Yes that's our Kiran!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I see Jnaz on there too.

#856 Jonathon Naslund

Nice work fellas. Anyone else from TPT on the USA list?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Is there a link where we can see all the pics in IAPLC ranking order?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

What's with ADA moving their results party right on top of the AGA Convention? We should be working together to promote the hobby. It seems a bit petty to me.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

#1396 here.
Decent first attempt!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

AaronT said:


> What's with ADA moving their results party right on top of the AGA Convention? We should be working together to promote the hobby. It seems a bit petty to me.


Yes, this is not good for either group.


----------



## ProndFarms (Sep 3, 2012)

AzFishKid said:


> #1396 here.
> Decent first attempt!


Congrats! That is quite an accomplishment!


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats to all! We definitely need more than the 40 something entries we get each year from USA.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

AaronT said:


> What's with ADA moving their results party right on top of the AGA Convention? We should be working together to promote the hobby. It seems a bit petty to me.


Honestly, I don't think there was anything intentional about it with consideration to the AGA. They chose the dates they did this year so that they could bring Party participants into the mountains (one where Amano did a lot of photography in) for the autumn foliage on the 30-31st for the peak of the season as part of their 20th anniversary celebration.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Francis Xavier said:


> Honestly, I don't think there was anything intentional about it with consideration to the AGA. They chose the dates they did this year so that they could bring Party participants into the mountains (one where Amano did a lot of photography in) for the autumn foliage on the 30-31st for the peak of the season as part of their 20th anniversary celebration.


I'm not trying to bash ADA, just curious why that was. It was a bummer to not have a lot of the normal people there because they were in Japan. 

Amano was nice and sent some products for auction and 20th anniversary pincettes for everyone who participated in the aquascaping workshop.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

AaronT said:


> I'm not trying to bash ADA, just curious why that was. It was a bummer to not have a lot of the normal people there because they were in Japan.
> 
> Amano was nice and sent some products for auction and 20th anniversary pincettes for everyone who participated in the aquascaping workshop.


Oh no! I didn't think you were bashing ADA, I just meant to offer some clarity on why they chose the dates they did. 

As far as I remember, Jeff and I were the only Americans in Japan. I know for some reason quite a lot of the Houston guys that usually go to AGA couldn't make it, and I thought that was kind of unfortunate. I know Luis looked forward to going again, but had some things to take care of. Mike wanted to go, but had to go to Florida for a project.


----------

